# Jump for joy - Jar Jar Binks - and binky free!



## TinysMom

[align=center]*FROM MY BLOG:*





















[/align]
[align=center]R.I.P. Jar Jar Binks
Gone - but never forgotten
[/align] 

I will share details later - Jar Jar just died a few moments ago and I'm still sitting here in tears.

He'd been ill for quite a while with abscesses.....he was on meds, etc. but the doctor had been worried that he might have abscesses in his lungs, etc.

We were going to do surgery later this month - when she put him on different meds he had a bad reaction and dropped some weight and I was trying to help him get stronger.

Many breeders probably would have put him down quite a while ago - he had a lot of abscesses and they were huge. We were treating him with antibiotics and hoping to get them to go down....and then when we went to the vet she wanted him on different antibiotics before surgery.

I sometimes struggled with whether or not I should have him put to sleep - I knew he had so many abscesses and he looked so bad. BUT...I couldn't bring myself to do it - he was alert - he was VERY affectionate (he just gave me kisses not half an hour ago) and he enjoyed eating.

I guess that's all I can say for now. Somewhere I have a picture of him I want to share here again....of him playing outside and binkying.

Binky free my boy - binky free. 

I never meant to get you when I went to the breeder - but you jumped into my arms and gave me kisses and more kisses and I just couldn't resist you.

I just feel bad because it seemed like you & your sister kept coming down with health problems after I brought you home.

I hope you enjoyed your life - short as it was - with us.

Mama


[align=center]*Special notes I'm adding that aren't in blog...

*[align=left]For those who don't know the whole story.....last year I went to visit an English lop breeder to get at least one English lop - possibly a pair for breeding. I wound up deciding on the pair - getting Brady Hawkes, an older tort buck - and a broken fawn doe that we named Ellie Mae.

However, as the breeder was sorting through the babies to find the female - she had me hold one buck to make things easier. He snuggled into me and started giving me kisses and when she put him back in the cage - before she could get the door shut - he jumped back into my arms and kissed my neck and snuggled into me and put his head up in my hair.

Needless to say - I had to buy him too. Even Art understood my reasoning after meeting Jar Jar and seeing how affectionate he was with me.

We brought them home and a couple of weeks later, Ellie Mae had an abscess develop on her head and started to look like a dinosaur. Then Jar Jar got sick with an abscess - then it went away. Then Ellie Mae had wry neck....then Jar Jar got sick again.

It seemed like those two were destined to drive me crazy with various medical issues that might seem minor but looking back now - I wonder.

This spring Jar Jar started developing abscesses in his dewlap...they weren't attached to the bone or anything and they would come and go as I would treat him with Pen G. I didn't go to the vet at first because in our area they always use baytril and I felt he needed something stronger to keep them in check. Also - they would get smaller and seem to go away for a bit or at least get smaller.

I finally took him to the vet a bit ago and she said she could operate on him but she wanted him on different meds first. She put him on SMZ and he had some problems at first but then adjusted to them - unfortunately - he'd lost weight.

He was going to go back to the vet last week for surgery but I knew he wasn't strong enough for it - that he still needed to put on weight - so we continued him on his meds and were trying to help him regain his strength.

Alicia and I talked about him a few times - how many people (even pet owners) would put him down so that other rabbits wouldn't get infected....but he was quarantined here and I was taking precautions after working with him, etc. In addition - he had the three A's....alert, appetite & affection.

I kept going back and forth between thinking it would be better if he just passed on his own vs. going through the surgery and would we lose him on the table.

Last night I gave him his baby food/pumpkin mix and he just ate it up with gusto. I petted his nose and he gave me kisses again....and then I gave him his cheerios and he went to town on them. I also gave him his pellets.

I put him back in his cage and told him tomorrow we'd be cleaning out his little box he was in and giving him a fresh towel, etc. to lay on...and I petted him one more time.

I laid down to read a book and about 15 minutes later I heard a strange almost barking sound like 3 or 4 times. I got up to look at him....he was struggling to breathe - I went to move him and make him more comfortable and he was seizing....and within 2 minutes...he was gone.

Just minutes before he'd been giving me kisses....just like always - and now he was gone.

To be honest with you - its been almost 12 hours and I'm still sorta in shock.

I knew he was ill - very ill. I knew he could go.

But I keep thinking - what if I'd held him longer and petted him more....could I somehow have stopped it?

I doubt it - and I do know that he knew beyond a doubt that he was loved. 

He always loved to see me and he would greet me with kisses.

For those who remember Tiny - this loss is hitting me as hard as Tiny's passing. I can't seem to stop crying and I'm fighting right now to keep from sinking into a depression.

I still have Brady Hawkes and I have Ellie Mae - but Jar Jar really showed me the love that a rabbit can have for a human.....something I hadn't had since I lost Tiny.

At least I know that the two of them are together now....probably binkying together across the rainbow bridge and telling stories about mama...


[/align][/align]


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry, Peg 

Binky free Jar Jar.

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Oh how sad  Binky free Jar Jar...


----------



## gmas rabbit

Darn, I think I have spent the morning crying over these two. Hugs to you both. Binky free Jar Jar........


----------



## Koumyou_69

so sorry for your lose he looks like a vary loveable bun


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry for your loss. Words are just so inadequate. Sounds just like Nik-Nik--I never intended on getting another bunny, but she was just so sweet and affectionate that it helped me get over our first loss. Binky free sweet boy, you are loved and missed.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg I'm so sorry your Jar Jar Binks went to the Rainbow Bridge so soon. He was far too young.

I'm sure he knew how much he was loved by you, Art and the kids and all his Bunny friends.

Binky Pain free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow: Sweet Bunny.

Hugs:hug: 

Susan

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## LuellaJean

Peg I'm so so sorry to hear about Jar Jar Binks. I'm sure he and Tiny are binkying like crazy on the other side of the rainbow bridge. :hug: from me.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Peg, I am so very sorry. Jar Jar sounded like a real snuggle bunny, and he knew he wanted to come home with you.

I bet he and Tiny are arguing over who gave you the most kisses!

God Bless, Jar Jar.

Jan


----------



## Nela

*Sigh* 

It took me a long time to come back here to post on this thread. I don't know why, but for some reason his passing got to me more than usual. I really liked this guy, plus, he had a fun name. I'm really sorry Peg, I know how much you loved him. He's up there with the other angels now...


----------



## jujub793

sorry about your losing Jar Jar Binks, I know he will be missed :sad::rip:


----------



## jcl_24

I'm sorry for your loss .

Sometimes the bunny body gives up due to medical conditons even tho' the bunny spirit is still fighting to live. 

The first and last memories on earth Jar Jar Binks had of you will have been your love. Binkying at the Bridge, that love will never be forgotten.

Jo xx


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry, Peg. You and he were lucky to find each other--that kind of bond is rare and wonderful. Binky free, Jar Jar.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Sorry about Jar Jar. Wow! he was truely an adorable gorgeous bunny.


----------

